

Nate Silver's book talk at Google: "The Signal and the Noise" - danso
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mYIgSq-ZWE0

======
shawn-butler
I can fully endorse his view that poker teaches one to properly "visualize"
uncertainty. And that's the hard problem I have seen in other aspects of
dealing/communicating decisions to people. We seem hardwired for some reason
not to be able to understand uncertainty, prior probability distributions, and
the related concept of risk which get muddled with value judgments.

Finding a way to make it graphically apparent makes a big difference for some
reason.

I really like the Q&A format of the talk.

